
Baby Bust: 2015 had lowest U.S. fertility rate ever, down 600,000 births - randomname2
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/baby-bust-2015-had-lowest-u.s.-fertility-rate-ever-down-600000-births/article/2593554
======
tcj_phx
This and other articles blames the recession for decreased fertility, but I
think it's more likely that the health of young women is getting worse.
Unhealthy women have a much harder time getting knocked up.

I have a friend who was put on Depo-Provera in her late teens. This time-
released xeno-hormone is used to suppress women's fertility for 3-months. They
told her the bleeding should stop eventually, and gave her a second shot, then
a third shot. When she was still bleeding after 9 months, she decided the
doctors were clueless. While the bleeding eventually stopped, she never fully
recovered.

This recent story said that women have gained more weight than men:

Obesity rising in American women (jamanetwork.com)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11856735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11856735)

Adipose tissue is the greatest peripheral source of aromatase in both males
and females, contributing to the production of estradiol. \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adipose_tissue](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adipose_tissue)

Excess estrogen asphyxiates embryos.

